# NORCAR 2016 Grand Finale



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

It's that time of year for the NORCAR Grand Finale!
This year it will be April 29th and 30th.

The 29th we will have practice from 4pm till 10pm.
The 30th we will open 9am and start racing at 1pm (normal club times).

We will be running all the normal club classes:
VTA
F1
USGT
Spec 1/12
17.5 1/12
17.5 TC
WGT-R

Entry fees, 20/10/5 and 15 for club members.

Class rules can be found here:
http://www.norcarracing.com/classes--rules.html

We will have some small awards for the top 3 in the "A" mains and "B" mains.

The layout is down for this weekends racing.

Here's a view:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

OK, we ran the new layout yesterday and I have to say it is a blast. If you aren't good at braking you may struggle to run good lap times. There are three corners that give you every opportunity to blow out and get passed. That should make for some great racing. The first to second place gap in the F1 main was .5 seconds.


----------

